# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  السيرة الذاتية لوزراء الحكومة الجديدة

## معاذ ملحم

السيرة الذاتية لوزراء الحكومة الجديدة 



عمان - الرأي -تالياً السيرة الذاتية لوزراء الحكومة الجديدة برئاسة سمير الرفاعي:
*نائب رئيس الوزراء
 وزير التربية الدكتور خالد 
عبد العزيز الكركي*
ولد عام 1946 في قرية العدنانية في الكرك وحصل على
بكالوريوس لغة عربية من الجامعة الأردنية 1969، ماجستير لغة عربية وآدابها من الجامعة الأردنية 1977
دكتوراه في الفلسفة من جامعة كمبردج في بريطانيا 1980.
وعمل معلماً في وزارة التربية
عضو هيئة تدريسية في كلية الآداب-الجامعة الأردنية
رئيس رابطة الكتاب الأردنيين (1985-1987)
عميد كلية شؤون الطلبة-الجامعة الأردنية
وزير الثقافة (12/1989-1/1991)، وزير الثقافة والشباب (1/1991- 6/1991)، وزير الإعلام والثقافة (6/1991- 10/1991)، وزير الثقافة والتعليم العالي (10/1991- 11/1991)
رئيس الديوان الملكي (لمدة تزيد عن عشرين شهرا خلال التسعينات)، مستشار سياسي لجلالة المغفور له الملك الحسين بن طلال (خلال التسعينات من القرن الماضي)، نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزيرا للإعلام (1/1995-2/1996)، رئيس مجلس إدارة المؤسسة الصحفية الأردنية-جريدة الرأي (1999)، نائب رئيس مجلس أمناء مؤسسة آل البيت للفكر الإسلامي (2000-حتى تاريخه)
عضو هيئة تدريسية كلية الآداب-جامعة البنات الأردنية الخاصة.
رئيس جامعه جرش الأهلية، رئيس الجامعه الأردنية (5/2007-7/2010)
نائب رئيس مجمع اللغة العربية الأردني (2008- حتى تاريخه)
نائبا لرئيس الوزراء وزيراً للتربية والتعليم (7/2010-حتى تاريخه)
وهو عضو في العديد من والروابط الثقافية
وللكركي مؤلفات عديدة في الادب والنقد ونصوص أدبية منشورة
*نائب رئيس الوزراء وزير الداخلية
المهندس سعد هايل السرور*
ولد في محافظة المفرق يحمل درجة البكالوريوس بالهندسة المدنية من جامعة الرياض في السعودية وتخرج منها عام 1970.
وتسلم العديد من الوظائف منها عام
1974 مهندس في امانة عمان
1974–1981 موظف في عدة شركات عربية و عالمية في السعودية
1982–1984عضو المجلس الوطني الاستشاري
1989 عضو مجلس النواب الحادي عشر
1991 وزيرا للمياه و الري
1991–1993 وزير الاشغال العامة والاسكان
1993–1997 عضو مجلس النواب الثاني عشر
2001 انتخب عضوا في البرلمان الثالث عشر عن محافظة المفرق ( بدو الشمال)
2007 انتخب نائبا في مجلس النواب الرابع عشر عن دائرة بدو الشمال
ورأس السرور رئاسة مجلس النواب لعدة دورات منذ العام 1989, عضو مجلس الاعيان عام 2001.
*نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير دولة
ايمن الصفدي*
عمل مستشارا لجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني برتبة وراتب وزير عام 2008.
وكان الصفدي مديرا لدائرة الاعلام في الديوان الملكي ورئيسا لتحرير صحيفتي الجوردان تايمز والغد ومديراً عاماً لمؤسسة الإذاعة والتلفزيون ومديراً للاتصالات والمتحدث باسم هيئة العون التابعة للأمم المتحدة في العراق ورئيسا لتحرير صحيفة الاتحاد الاماراتية.
والصفدي حاصل على درجة الماجستير في الصحافة من جامعة بايلور الأمريكية.
*وزير الاوقاف
الدكتور عبدالسلام العبادي*
من مواليد عمان عام 1943م.
حصل على الدكتوراه في الفقه المقارن بمرتبة الشرف الأولى من كلية الشريعة والقانون جامعة الأزهر سنة 1972م.
عمل معلما في المدارس الثانوية وموجها للوعظ والإرشاد في وزارة الأوقاف وعضو هيئة تدريس في الجامعة الأردنية وتولى فيها رئاسة قسم الفقه والتشريع وعمادة شؤون الطلبة سنة 1978.
عين وزيرا للأوقاف من 1993م-2001م. 7. وعمل في المجال الخيري التطوعي أمينا عاما للهيئة الخيرية الأردنية الهاشمية ورئيسا للجنتها التنفيذية متطوعا من 1990م حتى سنة 2008م وانضم الى وزارة الرفاعي الاولى عند تشكيلها.
*وزير العدل
هشام التل*
من مواليد إربد عام 1942.- حاز على المترك من مدرسة رغدان عام 1960.- تخرج من كلية الحقوق في جامعة دمشق عام 1964،-عمل في مكتبه الخاص للمحاماة، ثم تولى مناصب عديدة خلال التسعينيات من بينها قاضٍ في محكمة التمييز والعدل العليا ثم رئيسا للنيابة العامة الإدارية حتى 1994.
- عين وزيرا للعدل في حكومة عبد السلام المجالي، ثم في حكومة الأمير زيد بن شاكر بين عامي 1995-1996.
- وزير دولة لشؤون رئاسة الوزراء في حكومة عبدالكريم الكباريتي 1996-1997.
- رئيسا لديوان التشريع والرأي بين الأعوام 1997-2002 , وعين في حكومة الدكتور عدنان بدران نائب رئيس الوزراء للشؤون البرلمانية، ووزير التنمية السياسية، وعين العام الماضي رئيسا لديوان التشريع ثم انضم الى حكومة الرفاعي الاولى.
*وزير الطاقة والثروة المعدنية
سليمان الحافظ*
ولد سليمان الحافظ عام 1941في عمان.
شغل منصب وزير المالية عام (1997)
وزيرا للبريد و الأتصالات عام(1998)
رئيسا لمجلس ادارة شركة الاتصالات عام(1998)
رئيسا لمجلس إدارة البوتاس
رئيس مجلس مفوضي هيئة تنظيم قطاع الكهرباء عام (2009)
تخرج الحافظ من كلية التجارة بجامعة بيروت العربية عام (1986), و درس دبلوم التكاليف في هولندا و الإدارة و التنظيم في جامعة لندن و التخطيط من جامعة أتلانتا و الكمبيوتر من جامعة داتيون و تدرب في جامعة جورج واشنطن أواخر الثمانينات على تحويل المؤسسات الحكومية إلى شركات.
*وزير الخارجية
ناصر جودة*
ولد في عمان ودرس المرحلتين الابتدائية والإعدادية ثم انتقل إلى بريطانيا حيث أكمل المرحلة الثانوية من دراسته ، وأكمل دراسته الجامعية في جورج تاون الأمريكية.
عمل في بداية حياته العملية بين عامي 1985 و 1992 في الديوان الملكي الهاشمي في المكتب الصحفي لجلالة المغفور له جلالة الملك حسين ثم سكرتيرا خاصا لسمو ولي العهد.
عين وزيرا للإعلام وناطقا رسميا باسم الحكومة عام 1998 ثم عمل في القطاع الخاص بعد استقالة الحكومة 1999. وفي عام2005 عاد إلى العمل العام عندما عين ناطقا رسميا باسم الحكومة ومن ثم وزيرا للدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال و وزيرا للخارجية في حكومة الرفاعي الاولى
*وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي  الدكتور وليد المعاني*
ولد في الكرك، عام 1946، متزوج وله أربعة أبناء ( ولدين وبنتين)، حاصل على بكالوريوس الطب والجراحة (مرتبة الشرف الثانية ) 1969 ودبلوم الجراحة العامة 1970 من مصر.
حاصل الدكتور المعاني على وسام الكوكب الأردني من الدرجة الأولي وعلى عدة ميداليات تفوق من جامعات الاسكندرية، وهو عضو زمالة ايزنهاور، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، 1983.وكان وزيرا في حكومة الرفاعي الاولى.
*وزير المالية
محمد ابو حمور*
ولد في السلط عام 1961 حاصل على دكتوراة اقتصاد / مالية عامة من جامعة surrey في بريطانيا 1997 و ماجستير اقتصاد من الجامعة الاردنية 1989 و و بكالوريوس اقتصاد جامعة اليرموك 1984 عمل في الهيئة التنفيذية للتخاصية ومن 2000-2003 امينا عاما لوزارة المالية–1998- 2000مستشارا لوزير المالية ورئيس وحدة الرقابة المالية ونائبا لرئيس لجنة تقييم الوضع الاقتصادي والمالي والنقدي وشغل منصب وزير المالية في حكومة الرفاعي الاولى ايضا.
وهو متزوج وله اربعة اطفال
*وزير الزراعة 
 الدكتور تيسير الصمادي*
شغل الصمادي عدداً من المناصب الرسمية كان ابرزها وزيراً للتخطيط والتعاون الدولي، ووزيراً لتطوير القطاع العام وأميناً عاماً لوزارة التخطيط والتعاون الدولي.
ورأس الصمادي مجلس ادارة البنك العربي الاسلامي الدولي، الى جانب عضويته في مجلس ادارة جمعية البنوك، ومجلس امناء الصندوق الاردني الهاشمي للتنمية البشرية، ومجلس ادارة مؤسسة المتقاعدين العسكريين والمحاربين القدامى، ومجلس مستشفى الجامعة الاردنية، والمجلس الاستشاري لمحافظة عجلون.
ويحمل الصمادي شهادة الدكتورة في الاقتصاد من الولايات المتحدة الاميركية، وقد عمل محاضرا غير متفرغ في قسم الاقتصاد بالجامعة الاردنية وله العديد من الدراسات الاقتصادية
*وزير التنمية الاجتماعية
 وشؤون المرأه -هالة لطوف*
- شغلت عدة مناصب حكومية بالإضافة إلى مناصب في المؤسسات الدولية. كما عملت مديرا لمكتب جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله في عام 2007.
مستشارة لرئيس الوزراء في مجال الأداء الحكومي
و أمينا عاما لوزارة التنمية الإدارية
و أمينا عاما لوزارة التخطيط والتعاون الدولي
ونائبة محافظ الأردن لدى مجموعة البنك الدولي
- حصلت على درجة الماجستير في المحاسبة والمالية الدولية من (London School of Economic and Political Science) في عام 1990، ودرجة البكالوريوس في الاقتصاد والإحصاءات التطبيقية بامتياز من الجامعة الأردنية.
شغلت منصب وزيرة التنمية الاجتماعية في حكومة نادر الذهبي المستقيلة.
*وزير الصناعة الصناعة
عامر الحديدي*
ولد في عمان- 1968 وهو متزوج ولديه بنتان.
حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسة ميكانيكية من اميركا
وعمل مديرا للصناعة في وزارة الصناعة والتجارة و المدير التنفيذي لادارة تطوير القطاع العام
و امينا عاما لوزارة النقل
-ووزيرا للصناعة والتجارة في حكومة الرفاعي الاولى
*وزير النقل
 علاء البطاينة*
ولد في عمان
وحصل على ماجستير في نظم المعلومات الادارية
وبكالوريوس هندسه كهربائية
وشغل منصب وزير الاشغال العامة والاسكان
و وزير النقل
و امين عام وزارة النقل
و مدير الجمارك الاردنية
ويحمل وسام الاستقلال من الدرجة الاولى
ووسام الصليب الاعظم لاورانج–ناسو ( مملكة هولندا)
*وزير التنمية السياسية
موسى المعايطة*
ولد في اربد عام 1954 و يحمل شهادة الماجستير في هندسة الاتصالات في جامعة بوخارست عام 1981. عمل مديرا لمركز البديل للدراسات السياسية والتدريب. ومديرا تنفيذيا لشركة آمان للتجارة والتسويق.
وهو أحد مؤسسي الحزب الاشتراكي الديمقراطي الاردني عام 1991 وانتخب عضوا في المكتب السياسي للحزب وساهم في تأسيس الحزب الديمقراطي الوحدوي والذي نشأ نتيجة توحيد اربعة احزاب وتيارات سياسية. دخل في التعديل الذي اجري على حكومة المهندس نادر الذهبي في شباط الماضي وزيرا للتنمية السياسية.
واستمر وزيرا لنفس الوزراة في حكومة الرفاعي الاولى
*وزير الثقافة
نبيه شقم*
الوزير شقم من مواليد عمان عام 1952 ، درس في الكلية العلمية الاسلامية وحصل على درجة البكالوريس في العلوم السياسية من الجامعة الاردنية عام 1976.
عمل في الخارجية والديوان الملكي فقد عمل في السفارة الاردنية في فرنسا ، وانتدب لفترة الى رئاسة الوزراء ، ثم عين مساعدا لرئيس التشريفات في الديوان الملكي ، الى ان عين رئيسا للتشريفات عام 1989. عين سفيرا في الخارجية وامينا عاما للخارجية مرتين ، واخر منصب تسلمه سفيرا في الخارجية ومستشارا خاصا لوزير الخارجية الى ان عين وزيرا للثقافة في حكومة الرفاعي الاولى.
*وزير المشاريع الكبرى
المهندس عماد فاخوري*
من مواليد عام 1968، بدا دراسته الجامعية عام 1985 في جامعة كاليفورنيا (بيركلي) لدراسة الهندسة فرعي اقتصاد، في عام 1990 حصل على درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة الطبية من جامعة (Case Western Reserve University) وحصل على درجة الماجستير في السياسة العامة من جامعة هارفارد، كما حصل في عام 1998 على درجة الماجستير في إدارة الأعمال من جامعة (Northwestern University).
في عام 1989 عمل كمهندس في شركة الخدمات الطبية في ولاية أوهايو في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، كما عمل كمهندس في الجمعية العلمية الملكية في الأردن عام 1991، وكباحث في معهد هارفارد للتنمية العالمية عام 1992
وترأس مجموعة سنتشري الاستثمارية في الأردن–الشركة العامة القابضة لعام 1999 ولغاية 2000، ثم انتقل عام 2000 ليعمل مفوض الاستثمار والتنمية الاقتصادية في سلطة منطقة العقبة الاقتصادية الخاصة.
وفي عام 2003 كان المنسق العام لشؤون التخطيط وبرامج جلالة الملك في الديوان الملكي العامر، أما عام 2004 ولغاية 2005 استلم منصب نائب رئيس مجلس المفوضين، مفوض الاستثمار والتنمية الاقتصادية في سلطة منطقة العقبة الاقتصادية الخاصة، ومنذ عام 2004 ولغاية 2007 عمل كرئيس مجلس الإدارة والرئيس التنفيذي لشركة تطوير العقبة، الى ان عين وزيرا في حكومة الرفاعي الاولى.
*وزير التخطيط
الدكتور جعفر حسان*
يحمل الدكتور جعفر حسان درجة الدكتوراة ودرجة الماجستير في العلوم السياسية والاقتصاد الدولي من معهد الدراسات الدولية بجامعة جنيف في سويسرا، ودرجة الماجستير في الإدارة العامة من جامعة هارفارد ودرجة الماجستير في العلاقات الدولية من جامعة بوسطن. وكان حصل على درجة البكالوريوس في العلاقات الدولية من الجامعة الأمريكية في فرنسا بتفوق.
وبدأ حياته العملية في وزارة الخارجية في العام 1991. وانتدب للعمل في الديوان الملكي ، حيث عمل مساعدا خاصا لسمو الأمير طلال بن محمد. وشغل موقع مدير دائرة الشؤون الدولية في الديوان الملكي منذ العام 2006 إلى حين تسليمه حقيبة التخطيط والتعاون الدولي في حكومة الرفاعي الاولى.
وحسان من مواليد خريبة السوق عام 1968 ومتزوج وله ابنة، ويتقن اللغات الإنجليزية والفرنسية والبلغارية.
*وزير دولة
الدكتور إبراهيم العموش*
حاصل على البكالوريوس ودبلوم حقوق من الجامعة الأردنية و دكتوراه بالقانون التجاري من جامعة ادنبرة في بريطانيا.
وهوعضو نقابة المحامين و عضو هيئة تدريس ومساعد عميد كلية الحقوق بالجامعة الاردنية. عين وزيرا للعمل ثم وزيرا دولة في حكومة الرفاعي الاولى.
*وزير المياة
محمد النجار*
ولد في القدس، 1956 حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس هندسة مدنية–جامعة كرسنودار / روسيا 1981 وماجستير هندسة البيئة–جامعة نيوكاسل /بريطانيا 1988
عمل مهندسا في سلطة المياه منذ العام 1981–تدرج في عدة مواقع في سلطة المياه الى ان عين وزيرا للمياه في حكومة الرفاعي الاولى وهو متزوج وله ولدين وبنتين
*وزير الاشغال 
 الدكتور محمد عبيدات*
حاصل على درجة فلسفة الدكتوراة في الهندسة المدنية من جامعة الينوي–الامريكية منذ عام 1993.
وحاصل على درجتي الماجستير في الهندسة المدنية ( مواصلات) من جامعتي الينوي–شامبين -عام 1993 ومن جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاردنية عام 1987 و درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة المدنية من جامعة اليرموك 1983.
يحمل رتبة استاذ دكتور في الهندسة المدنية من جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا الاردنية.
يعمل عضو هيئة تدريس في ذات الجامعة منذ 1994. عمل مستشارا لوزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي الاردني وعمل عميدا لشؤون الطلبة في جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا وقبلها نائبا للعميد. عضو مجلس امناء جامعة جرش الاهلية 2005-2009 ،. الى ان عين وزيرا في حكومة الرفاعي الاولى.
*وزير الاتصالات
مروان جمعة*
عمل جمعة قبل توليه الوزارة في قطاع الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات منذ العام 1990 ، حيث شغل العديد من المناصب في القطاع، كان اخرها الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة اكسبرس للاتصالات ، الى ان عين وزيرا في حكومة الرفاعي الاولى.
وترأس جمعة ادارة مجلس إدارة فرع القيادات العربية الشابة في الأردن، وكان عضوا في مجالس إدارة عدد من الجهات أهمها الصندوق الأردني الهاشمي للتنمية البشرية ومبادرة التعليم الأردنية، إضافة إلى جائزة الملك عبد الله الثاني لتميز الأداء الحكومي والشفافية.
*وزير دولة لشؤون الاعلام
علي العايـد*
- ماجستير في القانون الدولي، جامعة أدنبرة، المملكة المتحدة 1988.
- بكالوريوس في القانون العام، الجامعة الأردنية 1985.
- سفير الاردن لدى إسرائيل 2006-2010.الى ان عين وزيرا في حكومة الرفاعي الاولى.
- مدير الإدارة السياسية في رئاسة الوزراء (2005-2006).
- مستشار إعلامي لرئيس الوزراء (2005).
- القائم بالأعمال، السفارة الأردنية في إسرائيل.
- مدير المكتب الخاص في وزارة الخارجية الأردنية (2001-2004).
- نائب السفير، السفارة الأردنية في واشنطن (1997-2001).
- المسؤول السياسي، السفارة الأردنية في القاهرة (1994-1997).
- عضو الوفد الأردني للتفاوض مع إسرائيل (1992-1994).
- التحق في وزارة الخارجية الأردنية عام 1991.
ولد العايد عام 1963 في عمان.
متزوج ولديه ابن وابنة.
*وزير العمل
سمير سعيد مراد*
رجل اعمال من مواليد عمان عام 1957 متزوج وله 3 ابناء حاصل على شهادة الهندسة الكهربائية من المملكة المتحدة عام 1982 وكان يعمل كمالك ومدير شركة سعيد مراد واولاده للتجارة والاستثمار وهي شركة عائلية متخصصة في التجارة العامة وقطع الغيار والصيانة وتمثيل الشركات والاستثمار كما ان لها نشاطات متعددة بقطاع الخدمات الاجتماعية بالاضافة الى عمله مديرا لشركة سعيد مراد فهو عضو في المؤسسات التالية:
بنك المال (كابيتال بنك)، شركة المتوسط والخليج للتأمين (ميد غلف)، لجنة ادارة صندوق حماية البيئة، مؤسسة انجاز لتهيئة الفرص الاقتصادية للشباب الاردني، المؤسسة العربية للتنمية المستدامة (رواد)، مؤسسة التعليم لاجل التوظيف الاردنية، جمعية ادامة.
*وزير الشؤون البلدية
 رابحه الدباس*
شغلت منصب محافظ جرش كأول سيدة تتبوأ هذا الموقع وعينتّ رابحة الدباس محافظا في وزارة الداخلية منذ اربع سنوات، وتولت مديرية التنمية المحلية في وزارة الداخلية وكما انها عضو في اللجنة الفنية لمشروع اللامركزية.
وعضو اللجنة في بناء القدرات المؤسسية في مشروع اللامركزية، وكما انها عضو لجنة انتخابات.
وعملت في رئاسة الوزراء ضمن مشروع الاجندة الوطنية ، ومتابعة الاداء الحكومي وكما كانت اول مستشار في وزارة التنمية السياسية عام 2005.
*وزير البيئة 
 ناصر الشريدة*
من مواليد اربد عام 1967.
حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس في الاقتصاد عام 1988 من جامعة اليرموك.
وحاصل على درجة الماجستير في الاقتصاد بمرتبة الشرف من جامعة اليرموك عام 1994.
امضى 21 عاماً في العمل العام:
وعمل لمدة 9 سنوات في مؤسسات دولية / وبرنامج الامم المتحدة الانمائي.
التحق للعمل في وزارة التخطيط عام 1998, تقلد خلالها عدة مناصب منها مدير عام التعاون الدولي.
وعين امينا عاماً لوزارة التخطيط والتعاون الدولي عام 2006 حتى شهر ايلول 2009.
وعين عام 2009 رئيساً لمجلس مفوضية سلطة اقليم البتراء التنموي السياحي حتى 24/11/2010.
متزوج ولديه طفلة.
*وزير الدولة
 فارس القطارنة*
من مواليد عام 1974, متزوج , ويحمل شهادة الماجستير في القانون ( حماية الملكية الفكرية ) من جامعة جورج واشنطن / الولايات المتحدة الامريكية , وبكالوريوس حقوق من الجامعة الامريكية.
وشغل منصب سفير في الخارجية ومديرا للمراسم فيها عام 2007 ومساعدا لرئيس التشريفات الملكية من عام 1996 – 2007
وحاصل على وسام الاستقلال الأردني الدرجة الثانية ووسام الدولية السويدي من رتبة ضابط و مجموعة من الاوسمة وميداليات التكريم من هولندا واسبانيا وهنغاريا.
*وزير القطاع العام 
 نسرين بركات*
شغلت السيدة نسرين بركات منصب مدير عام صندوق المعونة الوطنية، منذ شهر آب 2010.
و شغلت سابقاً منصب مدير برنامج تعزيز الإنتاجية التابع لبرنامج التنمية الاقتصادية (سابق). ومنصب مدير قسم «دعم السياسات وتعزيز المؤسسات» في برنامج إجادة الممول من الإتحاد الأوروبي، وكذلك منصب مدير وحدة التنافسية في وزارة التخطيط والتعاون.
فى عام 2005 أسست السيدة بركات شركة «نحو التميز للاستشارات» لتقديم خدمات استشارية في مجال التخطيط الاستراتيجي والدراسات الاقتصادية والادارية ودراسات التنمية المحلية.
تحمل السيدة بركات درجة الماجستير في إدارة الأعمال من جامعة درهام في المملكة المتحدة ودرجة البكالوريوس في تكنولوجيا المعلومات من الجامعة الأردنية والسيدة نسرين بركات متزوجة ولها ثلاثة أطفال.
*وزير الصحة
 الدكتور محمود الشياب*
الدكتور محمود الشياب من مواليد بلدة الصريح عام 1956 متزوج وهو طبيب متخصص بامراض الدم واخر المناصب التي شغلها واستمر فيها قبل انضمامه للفريق الوزاري ، استاذ في كلية الطب بجامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاردنية ونائبا لرئيس الجامعة ومديرا لمستشفى الملك المؤسس عبدالله الجامعي ويحمل درجة الدكتوراة في الطب من الجامعات البريطانية.
*وزير الشؤون البرلمانية
 احمد الطبيشات*
ولد احمد فلاح الطبيشات عام 1947 في أربد
وشغل منصب نقيب المحامين الاردنيين لدورة 2009-2011, وعضو مجلس أمناء المركز الوطني لحقوق الأنسان,و عضو المجلس الأقتصادي و الأجتماعي,و عضو مجلس التأمينات في الضمان الأجتماعي,و عضو المعهد القضائي.
وطبيشات حاصل على الثانوية العامة عام 1966, و ليسانس في الحقوق من جامعة القاهرة عام 1970, والماجستير من معهد البحوث و الدراسات العليا في القاهرة عام 1973.
*السياحة والاثار 
 زيد القسوس*
- مواليد عمان 1948.
حاصل على–بكالوريوس إدارة إعمال جامعة اوهايو الولايات المتحدة.
و ماجستير تخطيط المدن والاقاليم جامعة اوهايو ستيت 1975.
- نائب رئيس اتحاد المهن السياحية الاردنية.
- وشغل موقع رئيس جمعية المطاعم السياحية الاردنية.
- عضو مجلس امانة عمان الكبرى 2002 – 2006 رئيس لجنة السياحة ولجنة التنمية.
- رئيس لجنة تطوير المنتج السياحي في الإستراتيجية الوطنية للسياحة.
- عضو لجنة السياحة في وزارة السياحة.
- مستثمر سياحي منذ 23 عاما.

----------

